# CPU Kühler wird sehr laut



## Doisac (11. November 2019)

*CPU Kühler wird sehr laut*

Hey,
ich hab mir letztens einen PC selber zusammengebaut mit der Ryzen 5 3600 und er läuft auch optimal bei den Spielen vom Spiel selbst aber der PC wird nach knapp 10 Minuten im Spiel so extrem laut das ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass das normal ist :o Im normal Betrieb misst er ca. 33-34 db und im Spiel dann geht er gut auf die 49 db hoch und ist so laut wie die Autos die an unserem Haus vorbei fahren. In dem Programm HWMonitor sagt er mir dass die CPU maximal 60 grad heiß geworden ist was ja eigentlich noch relativ human ist meines Wissens nach. Nun hab ich nicht die große Ahnung davon und bin ratlos ob das normal ist oder ob man da Dinge umstellen kann und ich was nicht beachtet habe beim zusammenbau? 

Ansonsten hatte ich sowieso in naher Zukunft vor mir einen neuen Kühler zu holen. Aber bis dahin hätte mich trotzdem mal interessiert ob das normal ist, mein alter PC wurde selbst mit 2kg Staub nie so laut. Nicht ansatzweise. (War aber von der Leistung auch 4x schlechter. 

Ich habe Anno1800 auf "Hoch" Einstellungen gespielt aber es machts unerträglich bei dem Lärm und nach einer Stunde hat man meist genug.. würde mich über Antworten freuen.


----------



## IICARUS (11. November 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler wird sehr laut*

Im Uefi einfach die Lüfter einstellen.

Das ganze wird meist auf Standard gesetzt und umstellen kannst noch auf Silent oder so ähnlich. Normalerweise ist es auch möglich eigene Lüfterkurven zu bestimmen, also bei welcher Temperatur welche Drehzahl anliegen soll. Natürlich könnte ein besserer größerer Kühler mit größeren Lüfter auch leiser wenden da für die selbes Kühlleistung ggf. die Lüfter noch langsamer drehen können.

Ohne genauere Angaben zum System können wir aber auch nicht konkreter werden, da wir hierzu wissen müssten was für ein Mainboard verbaut ist.


----------



## Doisac (11. November 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler wird sehr laut*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ohne genauere Angaben zum System können wir aber auch nicht konkreter werden, da wir hierzu wissen müssten was für ein Mainboard verbaut ist.



Das MSI B450-A Pro MAX

In Planung war der Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced als  Kühler


----------



## Tolotos66 (11. November 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler wird sehr laut*

Welche Graka, NT und Gehäuselüfter?
Gruß T.


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. November 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler wird sehr laut*

Erstmal, lass Dir nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen. Verhaltensregel Nummer 1: Willst Du eine gute Antwort, so stelle eine gute Frage! Da gehört dazu, was in einem System Krach machen kann.

Klingt für mich einfach nach einer zu aggressiven Lüftersteuerung durch das Board. Treiber laden, Lüfterkurve neu einstellen. Alles unter 85 Grad ist für eine CPU völlig unbedenklich. Die meisten Steuerungen gehen oft schon zwischen 60 und 70 Grad sprunghaft auf 100 Prozent Lüfterdrehzahl, oft innerhalb von zehn Grad von leisen 50 auf deutlich hörbare 100 Prozent.


----------



## deady1000 (11. November 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler wird sehr laut*

Einfach die Lüfterkurve anpassen:

 ab 60°C = 30% _(Desktop)
_ab 75°C = 50% _(Gaming)_
 ab 80°C = 75% _(hartes Gaming / Rendern)_
ab 85°C = 100% _(wtf?)
_
Und dann ne Hysterese von 5-10°C, damit der Lüfter nicht immer hin und her springt.


----------



## Doisac (11. November 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler wird sehr laut*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Welche Graka, NT und Gehäuselüfter?
> Gruß T.



Radeon RX 580 Series, 500W be quiet pure Power 11 und die Gehäuselüfter die im Gehäuse (be quiet 500 pure base) dabei waren , ich schätze mal die BE QUIET PURE WINGS 2 ? Ich hab auch auf eine HDD Festplatte verzichtet.



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Klingt für mich einfach nach einer zu aggressiven Lüftersteuerung durch das Board. Treiber laden, Lüfterkurve neu einstellen. Alles unter 85 Grad ist für eine CPU völlig unbedenklich. Die meisten Steuerungen gehen oft schon zwischen 60 und 70 Grad sprunghaft auf 100 Prozent Lüfterdrehzahl, oft innerhalb von zehn Grad von leisen 50 auf deutlich hörbare 100 Prozent.






deady1000 schrieb:


> Einfach die Lüfterkurve anpassen:
> 
> ab 60°C = 30% _(Desktop)
> _ab 75°C = 50% _(Gaming)_
> ...



Vielleicht etwas blöd die Frage aber gibt es ein gut erklärtes Tutorial dazu? Ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht und habe Angst irgendwas zu sehr umzustellen.


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. November 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler wird sehr laut*

Da brauchst Du kein Tutorial.

Aber schau mal hier bei Post Nummer 3: MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung

Bei (meinem) Gigabyte sieht es etwas anders aus, mit X und Y-Achse, anstatt mit zwei Y-Achsen, aber es relativ selbsterklärend. Links ist die Temperatur, rechts die Umdrehungen... oder wenn man es einfacher betrachten will, die Abstufung in jeweils zehn Prozent der Lüftergeschwindigkeit, wobei in dem Bild ganz sicher keine 7.000 Umdrehungen anliegen. CPU-Lüfter laufen in der Regel zwischen 400 bis 2.000 Umdrehungen. Bis 1.000 Umdrehungen sind sogar die schlechteren Modelle kaum hörbar, die besten von Noctua oder be quiet! packen auch 1.250 nahezu Silent.

Vielleicht kann Dir ein Mitforist auch sagen, ob es bei MSI eine Software gibt, wo man das vom Desktop aus steuern kann. Das ist heute eigentlich auch Standard, dass man nicht mehr extra ins Bios gehen muss.

Was kaputt machen kannst du im Prinzip nicht. Die Schutzschaltungen heutiger CPUs sind immens fortgeschritten. Selbst ohne Kühler kann eine CPU betrieben werden, sie taktet dann nur mit wenigen hundert Megahertz. Wirklich zerstören kann man eine CPU nur willentlich, wenn man die Spannung extrem erhöht, aber du willst ja nicht übertakten, sondern die Lüfterkurve anpassen.

Nimm einfach mal die Werte von deady1000. Dann lädst Du dir mal Cinebench 20 und HwINFO runter, startest Cinebench 20 und schaust dir in HwINFO unter „Sensors“ die Temperatur und CPU Fan-Geschwindigkeit an.

Auch wenn man kein Experte ist, lohnt es sich, sich ein bißchen Grundkenntnisse anzueignen. Das nimmt Dir nämlich die Furcht davor, was falsch zu machen.


----------



## deady1000 (11. November 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler wird sehr laut*



Doisac schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas blöd die Frage aber gibt es ein gut erklärtes Tutorial dazu? Ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht und habe Angst irgendwas zu sehr umzustellen.


Das ist keine blöde Frage. Jeder fängt irgendwann mal an am BIOS herumzupfuschen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe dieses Bild hier bei Google gefunden.
So ähnlich dürfte die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS bei dir auch aussehen.

Zunächst gehst du ins Lüfter-Menü und wählst den Lüfter/Port aus, welchen du regulieren willst.
Hier: CPU1, sofern dort dein CPU-Lüfter angeschlossen ist (sollte so sein!)

Du hast dort in der Regel 4 oder mehr Reglerpunkte, die du verschieben kannst.
Auf der X-Achse hast du die Lüftergeschwindigkeit in % und auf der Y-Achse die Temperatur in °C/°F.
Manchmal ist es auch anders herum, das ist ja egal. Guck was bei dir zutrifft.

Rechts steht neben der grafischen Kurve meist noch numerisch welche Werte du eingestellt hast.

Dann stellst du wie gesagt folgendes ein:

85°C / 100%
80°C / 75%
75°C / 50%
60°C / 30%

Der niedrigste Wert, also 30% wird dabei nicht unterschritten, sprich die Kurve greift erst ab 60°C und erhöht dann stufenweise die Drehzahl.
Und niedriger als 20% geht es meist, trotz Einstellung sowieso nicht, außer es gibt eine Option "Allow Fan-Stop" oder sowas.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daneben hat man oft irgendwelche Einstellungen, die die Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit der Lüftergeschwindigkeit regulieren. (s. Bild 2)
Hier kannst du beispielsweise eine step up - und step down time einstellen.
Das bedeutet bei zb 0,5s, dass alle 500ms eine leichte Anpassung vorgenommen wird.
Je kleiner die Zahl, desto schneller reagieren die Lüfter.

Du solltest eher langsame, also große Werte verwenden, damit die Lüfter schön entspannt bleiben und nicht hin und her regeln.

Des weiteren kann man oft noch die Quelle für die Temperaturüberwachung angeben.
Hier bietet sich die CPU an.

Und dann kannst du noch angeben wie die Lüfter angesteuert werden sollen.
Dort kommt es darauf an, welchen Lüfter du angeschlossen hast (4-Pin-PWM oder 3-Pin-Spannung).
In der Regel sind CPU-Lüfter PWM-gesteuert, also mit 12V und Pulswellenmodulations-Signal, welches die Drehzahl drosselt (4 Pins).
Manche Lüfter sind aber auch Spannungsgesteuert und haben nur 3 Pins.
Wenn du dir unsicher bist, lass es auf Auto und checke das später.

Bei Fragen, einfach nochmal fragen.


----------



## Doisac (12. November 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler wird sehr laut*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Das ist keine blöde Frage. Jeder fängt irgendwann mal an am BIOS herumzupfuschen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen dank für die Antworten, ich werde mich da später mal dran wagen auch wenn es sehr kompliziert aussieht. Ich werde dann berichten!


----------



## deady1000 (12. November 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler wird sehr laut*

Es ist grundsätzlich überhaupt nicht kompliziert. Einfach cool bleiben und ein bisschen herumprobieren.
Bei der Lüftersteuerung kann man nichts kaputtmachen und deine Hardware stirbt auch nicht, wenn du was falsch machst.


----------



## IICARUS (12. November 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler wird sehr laut*

Du kannst dir auch zuvor ein Profil im Uefi mit deinen aktuellen Einstellungen erstellen und dann einfach herum probieren. Möchtest du wieder zurück musst du nur dein Profil laden und hast deine momentanen Einstellungen wieder. Natürlich geht auch per Bios reset, aber damit wären auch alle deine Einstellungen zurück gesetzt.


----------

